# ID frog picture. Purple/black



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

I found this frog pic online and it is realy cool, any info on it? Is it available in captivity?

Imageshack - atelopusfrogso3.jpg - Uploaded by big_bunny


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

atelopus spumarius

not available! dont get your hopes up.

james


----------



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

that sucks!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are available in Europe, i know people that regularly buy them over there, but they are pricey, not sure of their legality though.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

wow great colors! do all the members of that species have those colors. i searched and in all the pics of spumarius the frogs were green.?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Atelopus come in a huge variety of colors and patterns, however the majority of them are endangered or threathen, but i know that purple one is being bred in Europe, like i said just not sure on the legality of them.


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

They were legally imported into Europe, however i m not aware of much or any success breeding atelopus over seas either.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There was some question on thier export from Suriname.. they were not exported as Atelopus spumarius but as dwarf toads Bufo ssp... which is a violation depending on your country. This is why there were no further imports into the USA. 

I don't think they have successfully been captive bred and reared in Europe as of yet. A number of people were going off of a "anecdotal" report of eggs observed left in a plastic bottle with water in it... despite all of the other clutches and tadpoles of this complex being having been collected from running water systems where they were laid under cover. In addition, all of the atelopus tadpoles that have been successfully reared in captivity have required good water quality and larger water volumes... 
I have my doubts that the above anecdotal report of the eggs did involve Atelopus eggs as there are a number of species of anurans that also deposit white eggs....

Ed


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I actually remember reading an article of some new species they found either in 2009 or 2008. This species showed up in the article. I had never seen it before and I doubt that there are too many in captivity right now. Hopefully in the near future. If anyone knows anymore post some info.


----------

